# Do you add random people you don't know?



## Biyaya (Jun 5, 2018)

And if so, why? Just curious since once in a while a random person will add me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 5, 2018)

I do just because I can always use active players in my friend list.  If they start getting inactive I just delete them.


----------



## Flare (Jun 5, 2018)

Yeah I don't mind having anyone add me.


----------



## purple_vixen (Jun 6, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I do just because I can always use active players in my friend list.  If they start getting inactive I just delete them.



I agree with this  

Also - sometimes I see someone who looks like they have put a lot of effort into their campsite and their character's appearance, and I am curious to see what they do with the game going forwards. If I have a few minutes before a request cycle starts again, I might look through a couple of friends' campsites (usually after watering their flowers or clicking on quarry requests). 


Vix.


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 6, 2018)

not usually. i might if i really like the look of the camp.


----------



## Vonny (Jun 6, 2018)

I add and accept randoms
I have a lot of Japanese people. I don’t speak Japanese but I gave them all nicknames based on their Japanese characters that resemble letters (shout out to Clutch, Ad, Ass, Sedo and Life lol)


----------



## Ryumia (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes, I do. I add these random people on to my friend list because I never really had a reason not to add them to the list. Though... I would most likely delete them if I feel like they're too inactive or if they're sending me the wrong stuff during a second part of an event. So painful to deal with the latter part. :T


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes because idc that much in this game, it's not like they can anything to your campsite or steal a hybrid. Also, players on Pocket Camp tend to become inactive quick lol.

The problem with randos is that I have a lot of Japanese friends and I can never read their names, once they change their look I forget who are they


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 6, 2018)

Yeah, I add everybody. I like filling up my friends list with active players. I have a japanese friend, and he fills his camper up with villager pictures. He's cool.


----------



## Garrett (Jun 6, 2018)

Sure, why not? I'll add anyone who plays regularly.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 6, 2018)

Only if they look respectable, if they have some weird sketchy look, I ignore them


----------



## Lyraa (Jun 6, 2018)

Yep! There's no harm accepting people you don't know since they can't ruin your campsite or anything. If they're inactive for 30+ days I'll delete them.


----------



## joelmm (Jun 8, 2018)

I have only random people in my list. I eliminate people who have not been in the game for more than 7 days.


----------



## Chizuru (Jun 9, 2018)

Yup, especially if their character looks cute or cool : D


----------

